# 2002 maxima key blee...



## auhartist (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello
I have Maxima 2002 US exported to UAE, the keys are lost and Nissan dealer here said he can not produce or program a new key for me, any suggestions?

Does it work to send the eingine control to USA to produce and program a new key? and can I do the programming here by my self?

waiting for answers desparately!


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

auhartist said:


> Hello
> I have Maxima 2002 US exported to UAE, the keys are lost and Nissan dealer here said he can not produce or program a new key for me, any suggestions?
> 
> Does it work to send the eingine control to USA to produce and program a new key? and can I do the programming here by my self?
> ...


You can try this procedure: 

http://www.courtesyparts.com/instruct/remote.html

It should work. 

Btw, the same site sells replacement keys and remotes as well.


----------



## auhartist (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks alot man
i hope this works,


----------



## auhartist (Sep 27, 2005)

hello again
I read the steps twice, I think these are for programming remote control not programming the key itself, am I right?

please adv


----------

